# Best Air-Nailer to buy for hive bodies ??



## Norskegrandma (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm getting a fair size shipment of hive bodies in a week or so..and I want to purchase an air-nailer for the first time for hive bodies. Any recommendations on makes, gauge and length of nails....appreciate any help with this..thanks...


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I prefer staples over nails. 1/2 or 3/8 crown.


----------



## Buz Green (Jun 29, 2009)

I use a Porter Cable 1/4" crown stapler to put my hive boxes together. The longest staples it takes are 1 1/2" and they work just fine.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I bought a used bostitch on ebay an 863s4, shoot 1/2" crown up to 2 1/2" awsome price awsome holding power.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I use a Senco 15 guage finish nailer. It doesn't crush as much grain as the wide crown stapler I have.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

yep, I do crush a bit of grain on occasion, however when I have cupped boards, the big staples pushes it flat like nothin'.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a Senco, but it kept jamming and I got tired of repairing it. I have three Porter-Cable nailers. One for staples, one for brads/nails under 1.5", the other will nail up to 2.5". I use the 2.5" to nail hive bodies together. Except for the rabbet frame rest wood, use 1.5" for that.


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a Porter Cable finish nailer but bought a 1/4" crown stapler from Harbor Freight. The stapler was around $20. works fine. Also a cheap brad nailer from HF. 

Titebond glue also!


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

paslode. Drives nails like nothing I have used before. I also like the accuracy with the tip of the gun.


----------



## Norskegrandma (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the advice...much appreciated....!!


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

a grizzly 1/4 crown/brad nailer its two staple guns in 1.1/4 crown to 1 3/4
and a brad nailer to 1 3/4 it soots me fine/www.grizzly tools.comopcorn:


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

If you're looking for holding power and longevity get the 3/8" crown or 1/2" crown stapler, and use 1 1/2" or longer staples. No comparison with the little 1/4" crown staples. Also, work better than nails as you won't have as many come out the side. You simply will not be able to tear the boxes apart, so make sure you're ready to have them permanently assembled before you shoot the staples! I have at least 15 different nail guns in my garage as I'm a general contractor. I've tried all the different combinations and the 1/2" staples do the best job by far, as most of the commercial guys have found.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I must be disagreeable here. My first hive was stapled with 1/4 crowns and no glue. That was 8 years ago and it is falling apart at the joints now. I just dismantled it and put new nails into it with a hammer.

All the hives with galvanized nails and waterproof glue are still sticking together. The nails don't rust out but the staples will ( thinner material ). 

But that is just me -- Fuzzy


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

I just bought this "Bostitch 1-1/2-in. Finishing Stapler" for doing my frames.


----------



## tupolev214 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a hitatchi 7/16 crown staple you can buy them at
home depot the staples. Amazon has a good deal on staple guns
I have 1/4 crown Staples for frames I use 1 1/2 length for top and bottom and 3/4 for the top bar and I use a 1 inch brad nail on all four sides

One nice thing about 7/16 crown staple for boxs is that you can stright out warp boxs by stapling the warp side 
you get a nice strong box
1 1/4 work nice for stapling the hand holds on ends


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

What length of staples to yall use? I hear 1.5 in to 2.5 in. What is the best?
Kingfisher


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a Surebonder Model 9750 Brad Nailer, it will drive up to 2". 
2 shots at slight angles and you would wreck the frame pulling it apart.
Those little nails really grip.
I dropped it and broke the latch on the rear, the company send me a replacement without charge. (I attempted to purchase the part)
Service like that today is hard to find.!

Surebonder gets my vote.

BM


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

rainesridgefarm said:


> paslode. Drives nails like nothing I have used before. I also like the accuracy with the tip of the gun.


Paslode or a DeWalt is your choice. make sure that tou buy the 2.0" long staples. The reason that I selected the tip with a safety behind the nose is for accuracy
I also prefer my coil nailer to drive the 6" galvanized nails.
Or, if you really want to do it up right use ring shank nails1
BTY" my guns have an adjustment near the trigeer to adjust the depth of the staple or nail.
Do not go with any 1/4" crown or finishing nails.
The wide crown staples are good for frame assembly if you use the slotted bottom bars for snap in foundation.
BTY: keep your fingers away from the wood when assembling supers. Staples and nails have a tendency to follow the woof grain. Skip the spot that you would nail and drill it out later for a 6d nail.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

brac said:


> yep, I do crush a bit of grain on occasion, however when I have cupped boards, the big staples pushes it flat like nothin'.


Check and see if you have a depth adjustment by the trigger. It's usually a small whell with numbers in the wheel so that you can dial it in for your work.
Ernie


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Senco Gun & use the Senco Ringshank galvanized nails.
All boxes, supers & every frame is also glued.
Frame nailers are just the Tool Shop cheepies.
And they seem to work & last just fine.
Spend a little extra now when you assemble your equipment & your few extra pennies spent will pay off big time for the years to come!


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> I must be disagreeable here. My first hive was stapled with 1/4 crowns and no glue. That was 8 years ago and it is falling apart at the joints now. I just dismantled it and put new nails into it with a hammer.
> 
> All the hives with galvanized nails and waterproof glue are still sticking together. The nails don't rust out but the staples will ( thinner material ).


I think you solved your own problem. I have been using a Ridgid 1/4" crown stapler, and use galvinized staples and Titebond II glue, or Elmer's Probond glue, and have not have any problems. I uses 1/2" to 1 1/2" staples, so I can put short staples in it, to assemble frames, and tops and bottoms. BUT, the key here is good glue and galvinized staples!


----------



## archiater (Mar 17, 2010)

Knowing very little about tools, does these recommendations work for nailing FRAMES too? I would hate to buy two nailers if one can just do the trick for both hive bodies and frames. Cheers!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

archiater said:


> Knowing very little about tools, does these recommendations work for nailing FRAMES too? I would hate to buy two nailers if one can just do the trick for both hive bodies and frames. Cheers!


we use 1/2" crown staples for boxes and 1/4 inch crown staples for frames. Everything is glued w/titebond III. We will be moving up to a 3/8 crown staple for frames soon. You could use the 3/8 crown for both frames and boxes so yes one gun could handle both.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I use the 1/2" crown on boxes also, I would never change, they are great!! I have been using 18 guage brad nails on my frames, I don't think they do much more than hold it till the glue sets, will get a 1/4" crown for frames one of these days.

As for the boxes, I use the cheapest wood I can find, a 1 1/2" long 1/2" crown staple will take the bow right out of 3/4" lumber.


----------

